# 252 Techniques



## Kirk (Feb 27, 2003)

252 Techs, at least 6 forms, too many sets to count.  How the
heck do you guys that have all of this under your belts already
work out to keep fresh on all of these?  Most of you teach, plus
workout on your owns, plus have wives and/or families, plus have
full time jobs.  How the heck do you stay fresh on all of these?
Where do you find the time?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *252 Techs, at least 6 forms, too many sets to count.  How the
> heck do you guys that have all of this under your belts already
> work out to keep fresh on all of these?  Most of you teach, plus
> ...



252 with extensions,  12 forms,  13 sets, and freestyle techniques.    Yep, it's alot.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## tarabos (Feb 27, 2003)

you wind up sacrificing at least a little in your life no matter what martial art you study. if i was a scientist i would devote my studies to developing a pill that eliminated the need for sleep...that way you would have eight more hours a day in which to do what you need to do.


----------



## SasPlume (Feb 27, 2003)

Are you guys talking about techniques and forms up to 1stBB? Any what's the difference between a form and a set. Does a form utilise the whole body in unison and a set focus on just a specific area or does it just seperate hands from weapons?

SasPlume:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *252 Techs, at least 6 forms, too many sets to count.  How the
> heck do you guys that have all of this under your belts already
> work out to keep fresh on all of these?  Most of you teach, plus
> ...



To me, teaching helps keep me fresh. Other than that, trainning, practicing must become a priority, and you fit it in when possible. Plus, I still keep up with my TKD, and Tai Chi.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 27, 2003)

True, sacrifice for your art is an integral part of the martial artists life. It comes with the passion I think. But it needn't cut in too deep.
There is a great deal of material to cover, no doubt. BUT it is broken down into very doable chunks... by belt. There is a set curriculum for each belt level and there are  nine belts (yellow-1st black). If you take the set curriculum for a certain belt and work one belt level per day... you make it all the way through in about 8 days (I do a yellow belt workout to wake up each morning... so I don't include the yellow stuff into this equation). Doing it this way makes things more workable.

Plus, some folks make time for other exercise & calesthenics... why not kill two birds with one stone? Make Kenpo your calesthenics. It's a matter of intensity and duration. Don't skimp on stretching though.... keeps injury at bay.

Later...
Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> How the heck does everyone (teach, work out on your own, hold full time jobs, and that may have wives/families, have the time to study and retain all of this and stay fresh with it?
> *



Hecks......... we are just exceptional people doing unbelievable things!  Some are just blessed others .... well we refer to you as admirers.  
thank you 

:rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 27, 2003)

and a brilliant mind!! 

No seriously, we all get very good at remembering what we teach.  Then all you have to focus on are 96 BB Extensions, Long 4, 5, 6, and 7.  Plus the #2 Sets and whatever other weapons or sets you require or teach.  

NOW I AM OVERWHELMED>

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *252 Techs, at least 6 forms, too many sets to count.  How the
> heck do you guys that have all of this under your belts already
> work out to keep fresh on all of these?  Most of you teach, plus
> ...



Hey Kirk,

I will argue, and some may actually agree with me, that as you move up you find a great deal of similarities in the techniques and their movements. Heck the forms are made up of the techniques (that's repetitive) and the sets are little quickies. 

Responses to attackers begin to overlap (particularly with the extensions...same front end..). Also Kenpo deals with family groupings and master keys that dial in movement and responses. I think this makes it easier to remember proficient execution and not necessarily remember the names and execution of each technique verbatum at the moment of truth.

Additionally, what is the number 252 in the grand scheme of life? Not much.... after the first 25 techniques you've got 1/10th of the system, the first 15 if you just do the 154. Once everything is learned you spend a life time trying to attain perfection. 

Your instructor will show you how, your opponent will show you the way...


Just my thoughts, jb


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *True, sacrifice for your art is an integral part of the martial artists life. It comes with the passion I think. But it needn't cut in too deep.
> There is a great deal of material to cover, no doubt. BUT it is broken down into very doable chunks... by belt. There is a set curriculum for each belt level and there are  nine belts (yellow-1st black). If you take the set curriculum for a certain belt and work one belt level per day... you make it all the way through in about 8 days (I do a yellow belt workout to wake up each morning... so I don't include the yellow stuff into this equation). Doing it this way makes things more workable.
> 
> ...



John,

Does the AKKI work from the 16 tech curriculum perspective? (realizing the techniques are different). Also how do you incorporate the 12 master key timing drills into your group training?

jb


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *John,
> 
> Also how do you incorporate the 12 master key timing drills into your group training?
> ...



I'm sorry, what are the 12 Master key timing drills

Jeff


----------



## Brother John (Feb 27, 2003)

To explain the # of techs thing, I'll just cut and past from the AKKI website (www.akki.com) and post the techs for yellow-green. You can find a better description on our website, just go to merchandice and then to the manuals.... that's where I got this.
((I'll answer the timing drill questions subsequent to this))

Here's the techs for Yellow:

1.  Delayed Sword 
2.  Alternating Maces * 
3.  Sword of Destruction 
4.  Deflecting Hammer 
5.  Repeated Wing ** 
6.  Grip of Death 
7.  Eye of the Storm ** 
8.  Mace of Aggression * 
9.  Attacking Mace * 
10. Sword and Hammer * 


 Table of Contents 

Here's the tech's for Orange: 

1.   Obscure Wing * 
2.   Flashing Cranes ** 
3.   Dance of Death * 
4.   Thrusting Devastation ** 
5.   Crashing Thunder ** 
6.   Locking Horns * 
7.   Crossing Talon 
8.   Triggered Devastation ** 
9.   Five Swords * 
10. Whipping Pendulum ** 
11. Crashing Wings * 
12. Locked Wing * 
13. Scraping Hoof * 
14. Destructive Hammer ** 
15. Thrusting Prongs * 
16. Intercepting the Mace **


Here's Purple Belt:

1.   Twin Kimono * 
2.   Divided Fury ** 
3.   Thundering Hammers * 
4.   Avenging Pendulum ** 
5.   Taming the Bear ** 
6.   Darting Viper ** 
7.   Evading the Storm * 
8.   Snapping Limb ** 
9.   Rising Thunder ** 
10. Gathering Clouds * 
11. Descending Ram ** 
12. Circling Wing * 
13. Intercepting the Storm ** 
14. Sleeper * 
15. Darting Mace * 
16. Intercepting Devastation **

Here's for Blue Belt:

1. Twin Talons **
2 Thrusting Wedge *
3.Unfurling Devastation **
4.Thrusting Pendulum **
5.Buckling Arrow **
6.Twirling Wings *
7.Whipping the Storm **
8.Raking Mace *
9.Snaking Talon *
10.Circling the Horizon *
11. Detour from Doom *
12 Flight to Freedom *
13. Securing the Storm *
14. Maces of Doom **
15. Sweeping Guillotine **
16. Spiraling Falcon **
17. Flashing Wings *
18. Leaping Crane *
19. Rolling Thunder **
20. Snaking Guillotine **


Here's for Green:

1. Obscure Claws *
2. Hooking Wings *
3. Circling Destruction *
4. Locking Pendulum **
5. Dividing the Ram **
6. Escape from Death *
7. Clipping the Storm * 
8. Swirling Destruction **
9. Unfurling Deception **
10. Collapsing Thunder **
11. Cross of Death *
12. Conquering Shield *
13. Rising Guillotine **
14. Back Breaker *
15. Triggering Talon **
16. Taming the Mace *
17. Twisting Thunder **
18. Slipping the Mace **
19. Swirling Vengeance **
20. Leap of Death * 

Legend: 
* These techniques have the same name, yet have been modified a little or a lot. 
** These are new techniques developed within the AKKI. 
OK... there you have it.
From there on each Brown has 16, and same for every belt thereafter.
SO: for us it goes 10, 16, 16, 20, 20, 16, 16, 16, 16...
Brown and up are still being modified/changed so there may be some number changes coming up, never know.

Thanks for the good question.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Feb 27, 2003)

What are the AKKI rhythmic timing drills?
First of all, let me say this I am the least of my AKKI brothers. There are many in the AKKI that could explain these better than myself. I do use/teach them and enjoy them a great deal as they have made me faster and sharper than I ever dreamed I could be, but explaining them is one thing. Id do great at showing you! But Ill stumble around my nouns and verbs for you cuz most of my AKKI brothers and sisters arent as wordy as myself. 

They are simply a study of specific motion patterns and timing/rhythm patterns. There are certain angles/motions/patterns that can be found within a great many of our self defense techniques (and freestyle/sets/forms for that matter). By taking these angles out and practicing them independently in particular patterns we can learn to alter their timing and rhythm. Doing this increases our speed with these motions greatly, our sense of timing is heightened and our ability to alter the emphasis patterns within our strikes is greater.

There, think you understand? Sorry, you dont. Not cuz you cant, but because using words to explain them doesnt really cut it. I cant really explain the motions so that youd understand (maybe someone else could). Suffice it to say that when you find these motions w/in a technique or any other sequence of motions your rhythm, timing, speed, emphasis is heightened a great deal. When teaching my students a new technique I can say : OK guys, these next three hits are just like the first three of the first timing drill. At this point I dont even have to say what those motions are, they can automatically rip into the timing pattern and voila, theyve got it. Works like a charm too!!!

There are several different timing patterns, and many more ways to perform each of them. Just like most of Kenpo, very adjustable. Its really a great study tool, not to mention that it makes a wonderful insert and/or suffix. 

Like I said, I know my explanation of it is insufficient. Maybe if you give me more specific questions I could do it more justice.

Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Feb 27, 2003)

OK JB
How do I  incorporate them into a class. 

Well, first off I teach them separate from any other technique or sequence and we go over, and over, and over and over them on each other.

Later in the class I will teach/go-over a technique or series of techniques that have these same timing patterns within them thus expediting their assimilation and progress. Finding the timing patterns w/in the techs is also fun. Ill have two guys working on a technique and Ill butt in and tell them that I want them to explain to me where they find one of the patterns w/in that sequence then come back later and see.
Its great fun.
Does this answer your question?
Your Brother
John

PS: IF there are some of my AKKI brothers/sisters out there who have other ideas or ways to use the patterns, please.... speak up.


----------



## stacks (Feb 28, 2003)

time to train

training requires great sacrifice from your personell and professional life. those who train hope for the support from friends and family. those with family and teach do for the love of the art 

learnig requires time 
time requires patience 
patience teachs one to progress wisely

seek balance

stacks


----------



## Brother John (Feb 28, 2003)

Good post Stacks.

PS: Where'dya get the name Stacks?
Is it actually your last name?

Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *  How the heck do you stay fresh on all of these?
> Where do you find the time? *



You find time for what is important to you!


----------



## stacks (Mar 3, 2003)

Hello Brother John 

I got that nickname from one of my students and good friend. we were at the gym working out and I was on the pec deck and I was squeezing off the whole stack. so Darrin (my friend) just sort of replied " stacks" I liked it and it sort just sort of grew on me 

stacks


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

More than the name will grow on you if you use the whole darn stack!!!!  
Your Brother
John


----------



## JD_Nelson (Mar 3, 2003)

I look at the timing patterns as letters of the alphabet.  

So if you become very good at writing the letter A or performing the letter A.  When you see it in a word like CAT you only have to learn the C and T with the A in the middle.    

Not sure if this makes sense but it is similar to us learning pieces of the motion before we can put them all together.  Just like learning the alphabet before we can learn to read.

Salute

JD


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

That's a good analogy. 
To me it's a lot like learning to read. When you begin you are needing to sound out each word to get it right. Then later you have the more common words down by sight recognition and only need to sound out the one's that are more uncommon or new to you. 
The timing patterns are very similar. These motions are common in many of our techniques/patterns/sets/forms...etc. Therefore when we find a piece of motion in a technique that we are just now learning that is much like a portion of the timing pattern.... boom, youv'e got it and can spend more time on those less common pieces of the motion until they too are ironed out.

I LOVE teaching a technique to someone the first time and then after a while pointing out the motions that correspond to a section of one of the timing patterns and seeing the guys eyes light up and then.........whack...., like flipping a switch...he's got it. Therefore when you get better at performing the timing drills, flowing in and out of them, rearanging them...etc, you are simultaneously increasing your ability w/in many different techniques... thus the term "Master Key" timing patterns.

Aiding in the assimilation of techniques is only one aspect of the timing patterns though, there are many more benefits.

Later
Your


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> [Later
> Your [/B]



Is that the shortened version of your name?  So do we call you just "Your" from now on?  :rofl:


----------



## bahenlaura (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *
> Plus, some folks make time for other exercise & calesthenics... why not kill two birds with one stone? Make Kenpo your calesthenics. It's a matter of intensity and duration. Don't skimp on stretching though.... keeps injury at bay.
> 
> ...



 

That is great stuff Brother John,

That is something we do with forms. To built Cardio and estamina, we do forms in different intensity, such as Long 4 slow, fast, slow or go through all forms and in between do push ups and set ups or burppies. sport specific conditioning.
keep it up
yours
Burt E.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

First off, thanks Bahenlaura. It's long been my opinion that the best way to get better at doing Kenpo isn't in pushups, but in doing more Kenpo.
Not that exercise and whatnot isn't important... it is. But for me its a matter of time and energy. Our bodys respond to exercise specific to the demand.... therefore my excercise IS Kenpo.

NOW: Jeff....
twas in a hurry...
I am now, as I ever will be...
Your Brother
John
 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *I am now, as I ever will be... Your Brother John
> *



That is one long time....... are you sure about this..........


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

No
But  I already signed the contract.
 
:rofl: 


Your Brother
John


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 3, 2003)

He is in debt to me for a loooong time.  I have many chores for him to do.    :asian:


----------



## Brother John (Mar 4, 2003)

paint the fence
wax the cars
hammer the nails
sand the floor.....

what else Mr. Miyagi?




Your


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *paint the fence
> wax the cars
> hammer the nails
> ...



Paint the house
Very important lesson to be learned there!  :shrug:


----------

